# Goldwing In 23Krs



## DanjKelly (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi
Does anyone have a Wing that they put in the garage bay of a 23KRS?

Hope it fits!!!


----------



## DanjKelly (Jun 3, 2015)

DanjKelly said:


> Hi
> Does anyone have a Wing that they put in the garage bay of a 23KRS?
> 
> Hope it fits!!!


----------



## DanjKelly (Jun 3, 2015)

If nobody has a Goldwing, what do the owners of a 23KRS think?
There aren't any in the Nashville area, I need to travel to buy one


----------



## Brad11 (Dec 4, 2014)

DanjKelly said:


> If nobody has a Goldwing, what do the owners of a 23KRS think?
> There aren't any in the Nashville area, I need to travel to buy one


e
A 2002 Goldwing will fit in a 23KRS but you will need to make the ramp about 2 feet longer because the bike is too low and will drag.


----------

